# Slowest Heated Seats in the World..



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm hoping someone can guide me along the way..

My 06 maxima has issues with the heated seats. It takes a really long time (feels like 10-15 minutes of running before one can feel any form of warmth being emitted) on the drivers side. It then occasionally cuts out and gets cold again before trying to once again to get a little bit warmer (before cutting out again). 

Similarly (I'm told), the passenger side only about half warms up (interior half of the chair) and it too takes a really long time before any heat can be felt. Does anyone know what might be going on? 

From my tests, it seems that most of the "butt warming" happens after the load on the car's electrical is lowered (heated steering wheel is turned off, mirror and rear defroster is off, and cabin heat isn't on high blast)

So anyone know what might be going on or how this can be improved? This is the high setting on the switch; I have not even tried the low one but the lights do come on. 

Thank you,


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been investigating further and the incredibly slow seats issue occurs when there's the full load on the system. 

If I run the seats without any of the other features running, the seats warm up much quicker. Any ideas on what cable/wire(?) might be failing? The battery is nearly new..

Thanks, 

Alin


----------

